# Erfahrungen mit burley kazoo/piccolo Trailercycle (Nachläufer)



## sugarbiker (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt mit einem Kazoo oder Piccolo Nachläufer von Burley ?
Stehen kurz vor dem Kauf......
In UK ist ein Burley Kazoo für 240Euro zu haben inkl. Versand

Andere Alternativen ?

Danke


----------



## cfore (8. April 2013)

Hat nach drei Jahren schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt? Wir haben ein Orbea Grow 1. Zur Diskussion stehen Burley Piccolo, Funtrailer oder FollowMe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2013)

Hallo, haben den Funtrailer FT-7 Aluversion, die Kleine fährt drauf seit sie 3 1/4 ist. Originale Kurbel ist dafür allerdings zu lang, 102mm (wie an ihrem CNOC) gibts aber direkt im FT-Shop zu kaufen. Perfekt. Auf- und Absteigen selbständig. Ich habe allerdings den Sattel vom Puky Laufrad montiert und die Schaltung konnte sie wegen Bedienkräften noch nicht bedienen. Inzwischen ist sie ein halbes Jahr älter und es geht leidlich. Im Flachen kann sie das "Tandem" aus eigener Kraft bewegen, also ich brauch nicht mehr mittreten, wenn es erstmal in Fahrt ist 

Kontakt zu Herrn Fischer ist super. Änderungen ab "Werk" wie Reifen oder kürzere Kurbel gehen auch. Sogar Sonderfarben sind gegen Aufpreis möglich.

Die Kupplung an der Stütze empfinde ich als optimal, ist wie beim Singletrailer. Gepäckträgerversion hätte den Vorteil, dass man 2 Kinder (eins auf Kindersitz) befördern könnte. Wollte das aber nicht haben, der Trailer läuft an verschiedenen Bikes, da ist die Gepäckträgerversion einfach unpraktisch. Die Stütze mit der Kupplung ist schnell mal umgesteckt.


----------



## emvau (9. April 2013)

Wir haben das FollowMe und es hauptsächlich mit dem CNOC 16 benutzt. Ich würde es zwar schon wiederkaufen, aber so ganz ohne Einschränkung kann ich es nicht empfehlen, denn das Ding rostet wie Sau. Okay, wir haben es auch im Winter eingesetzt, aber für die paar Teile ist das FollowMe ja auch nicht ganz billig. Wenn es dann unser zweites Kind benutzt hat ist es wohl durch...

Fazit: tolle Konstruktion, aber doch unschöne Qualitätsmängel und deshalb überteuert. Wegen der einzigartigen Flexibilität würde ich es aber eventuell schon wieder kaufen.


----------



## cfore (11. April 2013)

Jetzt die Auflösung: Nachdem ich einiges an Internetrecherche reingesteckt habe, schließlich  ein ausführliches Telefonat mit einen Starnberger Shop, der sich auf  Kinderanhänger spezialisiert hat und alle drei verkauft. Es ist ein Funtrailer FT-6 in Stahl und geschlechtsneutralem weiss geworden. Gut, 2,75 kg Mehrgewicht ggü. der Aluvariante, dafür fast 100 EUR billiger und ein Gepäckträger mit dabei. Wenn ich dann beim strampeln noch abnehme...

Ausschlaggebend waren Preis-Leistung, die allseits gelobte & stabile Kupplung, kürzeres Gespann als beim Followme, kein zusatzlicher 800g Gepäckträger wie beim burley, Wechsel zwischen zwei Rädern einfach möglich.


----------



## trifi70 (11. April 2013)

Wie alt/groß ist das Kind? Wirst Du eine kürzere Kurbel montieren (lassen)? Der Sattel ist auch eher für ältere Kinder gedacht, den habe ich vorerst durch einen vom Puky Laufrad ersetzt. Reduzierhülse am Sattelrohr ist dafür nötig.


----------

